

Vivendi to acquire 80% of Paris-based Dailymotion for a reported €237M - crousto
http://news.yahoo.com/frances-vivendi-jumps-obstacle-race-dailymotion-083807074.html

======
venomsnake
And now it is subject to DMCA ... cool ...

